
Show HN: Startup Jobs – Search job openings at 1,000s of startups - keesj
https://startup.jobs
======
gitgud
That domain must have been hard to get!

~~~
keesj
I'm not sure how the previous owner got it, but I simply acquired it.

The site that was using it before seemed somewhat neglected so I reached out
with an offer to buy the name which the owner, after some negotiating, agreed
to.

~~~
gitgud
Wow, I've always wondered how website handovers happen, transferring the
hosting, domain, database, source control... Was it a long process?

~~~
keesj
The deal concerned only the domain name.

I think it was about 2 weeks. We communicated via email and once we agreed on
a price we used Escrow.com for the transaction.

The way it works is that the buyer (me) wires the money to Escrow. Once they
have confirmed they received the money, the seller transfers the domain to the
buyer (me) and once I confirm I have received the domain Escrow releases the
funds to the seller.

It's a pretty safe way of doing business. I believe Escrow also verifies the
identity of all parties involved.

